# Looking to buy a used car



## Rasoul Madadi (Aug 31, 2009)

I am an Expat in Maadi, looking for a second car, small engine, 4 door, automatic or shift, Toyota Corrola, VW Jetta or similar. 2007. 2008 or 2009 in good condition. If someone is moving and wants to part with their car quickly, please drop me a line. I need one over the next few days and weeks. Cash of course! I will be grateful.


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

u can try alwaseet,ewaseet or al ahram newspaper alot of adds about cars on friday


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

hi ras,

My husband nd I are leaving next month if you would like he can call you or vice versa about his car... it is a 4 cylinder chevy optra 2009 in great condition.... let me know


----------

